# Please help!



## rpriore (Jan 17, 2011)

Today is just a day where I can find no strength.


----------



## thinner (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm fairly new to this, my wife and i still going through this 90 day cooling period, trying to get everything with the divorce agreed upon. Those days that I feel depressed, i just think back to a happy memory before the time I met my wife and realize that things will once again be better. It is in these terribly tough times that you will grow as a person. We can wallow in sadness and depression, or rise above it and realize the good person we are and that everything else is just bad circumstances. i hope that you uplift yourself today. It is hard sometimes, but that's what separates the girls from the women and the boys from the men.
Good luck and God bless you rpriore.
thinner


----------



## Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't force yourself to be "strong" every day. Some days are made for a box of kleenex, a couple good movies, and a comfy couch. My emotional state has been up and down more times than I can count, but the peaks and valleys get a little more moderate each time. 

Take solace in something that gives you comfort. If you need to grieve then let it happen, but come out with something positive from the experience. 

What can you do for YOU today? A little exercise? A favorite food? Keep it simple and attainable. Time will ease the pain if you let it, but today take care of you.


----------



## rpriore (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hope your day is better!


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Feeling any better, rpriore? Sometimes we just have to fall apart before we can rebuild, like the way exercise breaks down muscles so they can rebuild. I hope you were able to accept the situation and take it for what it was, and especially hope you are able to bounce back tomorrow!


----------



## rpriore (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes sisters i am feeling better thank you for asking, this site makes me feel like I have family all over the world. It's pouring like all getup here in Florida and even though i'm all by my lonesome here in my condo I feel ok. It would be great to actually have a phone conversation with a lot of members here. Just sayin


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Your boy is adorable!!! 

You will be fine, just fine. Some days are worse than others but you will pull through


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

rpriore said:


> Yes sisters i am feeling better thank you for asking, this site makes me feel like I have family all over the world. It's pouring like all getup here in Florida and even though i'm all by my lonesome here in my condo I feel ok. It would be great to actually have a phone conversation with a lot of members here. Just sayin


I'm in FL, not far from you. I'll send you a wave.  

Are you on facebook? We have a private group on facebook and it's mostly us members from this section. So we're all in the same boat, left behind by our spouses. Message me with your profile link if you want to join and I'll friend you and add you to the group.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

Sending you good karma. Be strong. And have a piece of chocolate for me!


----------

